# Vermeer 186 Stump grinder



## peregordusmc (Sep 10, 2010)

Curious to know anyones opinions about the Vermeer 186 stump grinder. Looking to buy a used one come monday. Thanks for all input


----------



## Plyscamp (Sep 10, 2010)

I started my business with a 206 ( Same unit more horsepower ) its a dependable old unit, but short on horsepower. I eventually modified it and put a 25 HP Kohler. It is much easier to use than a Dosko but is still a pretty good work out.


----------



## peregordusmc (Sep 11, 2010)

i dont mind a wofrk ot. id i did i wouldnt got into the tree business lol. but what i dont want is one like the vermeer sg1314a like the one home depot rents out. talk about a work out. do u have examples on how fast it will grind a stump out? for example the sg1314a took about 35 minutes to grind a jack pine stump 15 inches in diameter. and thats working that machine as hard as its limits let me.


----------



## Plyscamp (Sep 13, 2010)

With the 18 HP and sharp teeth maybee 10 mlinutes.


----------



## peregordusmc (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats not too bad actually. Unfortunately I called this morning to make sure the guy still had it for sale before i went up and looked at it. It was sold. Priced right for me too. 950 bucks. Thanks for you input.


----------



## stormchaser (Aug 27, 2011)

*4012*



peregordusmc said:


> Curious to know anyones opinions about the Vermeer 186 stump grinder. Looking to buy a used one come monday. Thanks for all input


 
i have a grinder and enclosed trailer set up to hurricane chase it you need one let me know 256-759-4349 i can put you in tree business also


----------

